# T-jet blues!



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

I recently aquired about a dozen old t-jet chasis(in basket case form). All but 2 i have managed to overhaul. The last 2 seem to have the very same problem, cant get em to run to save my butt. All i can do is get the motor to do is twitch once, seems like they want to run but just dont. Ive cleaned the comms, new brushes and pickup shoes, the works. Could it be magnets are bad or the armature. I see no sighns of burnt or broken wire anywhere on the armatures. Also nothing seems to be bound up. Any pointers would be really cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Try the armatures in a working one. They could be beat. Also clean all contact points where the shoes hang on, the spoi that touches the brushes. Also check the brushes are not worn too thin, if they loose too much pressure bad connec`tion and no go. Good Luck


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

This may be a long shot but it might be that the magnets aren't right - make sure that you have opposing magnets mounted in the chassis. It is possible that the chassis have the same magnet in the front as in the rear. Remove the magnets from a chassis and make sure that they attract each other from the side that faces the arm instead of inside curved surface to outside curved surface. Boy, that sounds awkward - the magnets need to attract one another like this () and not like this )). 

Patrick


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok, i at first thought the mags could have been backwards, however i would think that would make it run backwards so i pretty much ruled that out. Hadn't thought of trading armatures. will try that tomorrow. Same as for the magnets, musta had brain fart on that one i'll check polartity tommorrow also. I'll keep ya posted. I just got into ho slots last winter, this is the first real teardown or resto projects ive done so far. Thanks again!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

As Patrick said the magnets must attract in the normal operating position. The chassis may still run backwards but then it's a simple matter to reverse them and get going in the right direction.

Be sure to mark them when ya get it fingered out!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My bet is on the magnets... ya got 2 N magnets in one chassis, and 2 S magnets in the other... let us know...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just for your future benefit. As we probably have all learned, keep a couple of your "know to work good" chassis as part of your tool/maintenance kit. Always comes in handy for an armature or in this case, possible magnet issue. It's definitely easier to swap out the gear plate with the suspect armature for a test as opposed to swap the arm off the gear plate with another. Yes, I found that out the hard way. :freak: 

MDA.  rr


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok guys one of the jets definatly had wrong mags in it. That solves one. The other however i think has a smoked arm. Is there a way to verify that with a volt ohm meter?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I threw together a little pictorial on ohming arms here.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gene, Your qwikee "how to" should be a sticky! This topic comes up frequently enough.


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

Well thanks again guys! Swampergene, is that car in youre avitar on the other site a production slot body? I WANT ONE! Iv'e been running rc DO for over ten years now, that body looks AWSOME!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I agree Bill, maybe I'll do that over there.

Thanks Mike.  

They are paper bodies I do on my PC, I put some samples in my photo gallery.  I do different versions for T-Jets and Inline Cars, they are a lot of fun cuz there's almost no weight... only about .8 grams on average!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SwamperGene said:


> I agree Bill, maybe I'll do that over there.
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> 
> They are paper bodies I do on my PC, I put some samples in my photo gallery. I do different versions for T-Jets and Inline Cars, they are a lot of fun cuz there's almost no weight... only about .8 grams on average!


 
SG,
Great looking paper models versions for sure. How many races do you normally get out of one before you go print out another? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yes they are great! I have seen these (and i have a few.. Thanks Gene!)*



roadrner said:


> SG,
> Great looking paper models versions for sure. How many races do you normally get out of one before you go print out another? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


Yes, these things are really cool!
Thanks for the bodies Gene!

Scott


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys!  


RR, how long they last depends on who's drivin'...:freak: .

Seriously, they last longer than you'd think, especially on the T-Jets. The one T-Jet I've been using has seen probably 20 or more races, even winning a few, and it's still looking good.

Noddaz....anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> RR, how long they last depends on who's drivin'...:freak: .
> ...




:jest:


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

Mike, sent you a PM.


----------



## mike1976 (Feb 26, 2003)

Man i was hoping they were lexan or somthing of that nature. Sorry i hadnt gotten back to you all, power supply fried in my computer just after the last post i made. :drunk:


----------

